# Friendship



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

What would your definition be of a "friend"?
Do you have many "real friends"?

Do you think friendship means different things to different people?
Do you think it's possible for men/women to be friends without one being a "little more interested" than the other?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

I've heard a lot of what people think friendship is, and, that being said I have very few.  Actually, only 1 and here is why......





and that is hard to find.......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I've heard a lot of what people think friendship is, and, that being said I have very few.  Actually, only 1 and here is why......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's a girl thing...Guys that talk to much expect too much.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 8, 2016)

Having friends is too much work it always seems they ask way more of me than I ask of them


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard a lot of what people think friendship is, and, that being said I have very few.  Actually, only 1 and here is why......
> ...


 
Hmmm that's an interesting statement.
What do you mean by that?   Guys that talk too much...?  You mean they are expecting a relationship?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Having friends is too much work it always seems they ask way more of me than I ask of them


 
My husband and I have noticed that.
People we have tried to make friends with always want to do things on THEIR terms.
If we invite them to things they are not interested in, they say no.
But we will do things we don't want to do with them, as a sacrifice for the friendship.

It always seems to be a one-way or one-sided friendship, with us always making the sacrifices.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

I think of love and friendship as very close to the same thing.

Friend - someone you can't wait to talk to and be around, but there is no physical attraction.
Lover - same only with physical attraction


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> What would your definition be of a "friend"?
> Do you have many "real friends"?
> 
> Do you think friendship means different things to different people?
> Do you think it's possible for men/women to be friends without one being a "little more interested" than the other?



1. Someone that is there to tell you when you have messed up, and give you a kick in the pants when needed but also will not turn their back on you and are there through thick and thin...

2. I have a few real friends.

3. Yes, many people have a different view of what a friend is.

4. I believe Platonic relationship can be achieved between a man and a woman.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > What would your definition be of a "friend"?
> ...



On your #4, don't you want to expand upon that . . . IF . . .


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > What would your definition be of a "friend"?
> ...


 
On my way to a Drs. appt.  Will comment on this later....


----------



## G.T. (Jan 8, 2016)

Someone who accepts ya no matter what and doesnt sit being judgey judgey all of the time. Someone who has your back no matter what, as well- and you can not-talk for 5 years and its still legit. Someone who doesnt flip dimes and bounce at the drop of a hat or because of a sudden miscommunication. Who doesnt expect expect expect, just enjoys.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Nope, I have a female friend I would never expand the definition of friendship to a little bit more...

Friends are a branch of your family that you get to choose...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I relate guys that talk to much as guys that are generally boring, want to talk about their feelings and relationships, then to top it off they're insecure and wimpy. Who needs that crap.


----------



## iolo (Jan 8, 2016)

My friends are people I've known for a very long time and have learned to trust, in the RAF, for instance.    Incidentally, I find it quite easy to be friends with women, but it puts my wife off.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Having friends is too much work it always seems they ask way more of me than I ask of them
> ...



My wife and I talk about finding another couple to get together with but invariably we only like one of the two


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Oh, so all of those other guys who say that men cannot be "just friends" with women must be lying then.    Men have said that they cannot really be "just friends" if the woman is good looking/decent looking and that they will always be "fantasizing" about their "friend."  So  . . . . what about that?  I mean, there are articles about this and everything.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



What I meant was "if" you find the woman unattractive.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

"The results suggest large gender differences in how men and women experience opposite-sex friendships. Men were much more attracted to their female friends than vice versa. Men were also more likely than women to think that their opposite-sex friends were attracted to them—a clearly misguided belief. In fact, men’s estimates of how attractive they were to their female friends had virtually nothing to do with how these women actually felt, and almost everything to do with how the men themselves felt—basically, males assumed that any romantic attraction they experienced was mutual, and were blind to the actual level of romantic interest felt by their female friends. Women, too, were blind to the mindset of their opposite-sex friends; because females generally were not attracted to their male friends, they assumed that this lack of attraction was mutual. As a result, men consistently _overestimated_ the level of attraction felt by their female friends and women consistently _underestimated_ the level of attraction felt by their male friends."

Men and Women Can't Be "Just Friends"


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hmmm, alright it seem you will not accept my comment because of certain amount of men that have written in the past about how they think with their little head between their legs and not the head on their shoulders...

I believe a man and woman can have a friendship that does not result in wanting a little more than just friendship. I have been doing it for years and have never thought about taking my friendship with my female friend to the next level.

I consider her family.

Just how I feel on the subject matter...


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> View attachment 59188


Awwww.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Did you read post #21?  Makes sense, no?


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I've heard a lot of what people think friendship is, and, that being said I have very few.  Actually, only 1 and here is why......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friends are horribly demanding imho, I've been trying to kick mine to the curb for years.  Women can't really be friends with men, they (the men) always have an 'agenda' in my experience.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The woman that is my friend is attractive and still no sexual feelings for her...

Just how I am...


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Having friends is too much work it always seems they ask way more of me than I ask of them


Couldn't agree more.
Dogs make perfect friends. Well, much more than friends really.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



I'm sure there are exceptions to the rule.  It probably depends a lot on how close of a friend too.  Acquaintances are one thing.  A real close friendship is something else.  In a lot of cases, if a person finds someone of the opposite sex attractive and they like one another to be friends (sharing common interests, goals, etc.), then it makes sense that more romantic feelings develop.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



NO sexual feelings for her?  And you are a male?  Let's see, you find her attractive and you share common interests and goals, like one another to maintain a friendship but absolutely NO sexual feelings.  Hmm.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



And what age group are you in?  Do you think it is more difficult for perhaps younger people who might be more "hormonal" (for lack of a better word)?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Read it and do not agree with it because I have had one time where the female told me she was being my friend so she could take it to the next level...

So it can go the other way and you have the rare man that is fine with having a female friend around and not be sexually attracted to the individual.

I know all men are dogs...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



I'm not saying it doesn't work both ways!  Of course it does.  If they turn it into a romantic relationship, then obviously both parties decided to do that.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 8, 2016)

We all have parameters and boundries when it come to defining who our real friends are. I'm going to be honest, here. I've always had difficulty being just 'friends' with women before I got married because at some stage or another I'd try to get them into bed with varying degrees of success (half of them must have been lesbians). Besides my brothers, the men I'm closest to are the men I shipped out of Germany to N. Ireland with. We went through alot and have remained in touch ever since, and remain part of a larger network of veterans of the war in Ireland.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



So you are going to claim that there is no "sexual temptation" or fantasizing involved in friendships between men and women and that, generally, nothing happens (in most instances)?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Outliers don't count!!!  When I participate in these kinds of threads, I am speaking more on the whole than exceptions to the rules!  I am not making "personal" comments about anyone's friendships.  I'm trying to have a real honest discussion about the matter is all.  I'm sick of phonies.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, it is possible...

I know how dare I break the stereotypical mold!

I am happy with my friendships and have no problem saying I would not bang any of my friends...

Hell I would not bang the majority of the population of the world.

So, I guess I need to be tossed into the abyss because I am one messed up individual...

Also my mate and I have less in common than my friends and I. I am the type that is attracted to the opposite of me and prefer to it where she balances me out...

Why am I even discussing this or even defending my stance with you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 8, 2016)

Most of my friends are family members.

The few non-family friends developed from shared interests


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, I am saying it can be done and that is all I am saying. ( The part where a male and female can be friends without sexual feelings )


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Outliers don't count!!!  When I participate in these kinds of threads, I am speaking more on the whole than exceptions to the rules!  I am not making "personal" comments about anyone's friendships.  I'm trying to have a real honest discussion about the matter is all.  I'm sick of phonies.



You need to know me in real life before you call me a phony...

I will tell you the same thing and you will be upset because I am not your stereotypical man...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why don't you just pass judgement and get it over with.

(Minutes later).. oh, you already did, never mind.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Chris has already done it.

It their opinion and if they believe a man can not do it then so be it, and if she believe I am a phony then so be it...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Because it's a discussion board, and you made a claim, and I am skeptical and want to discuss it.  Anyone can throw out a claim.  The studies prove you wrong though.  

Generally speaking, it is easier for women to maintain a platonic friendship with males than vice versa.  MOST men and women who find each other "attractive" and like one another to even be friends are going to experience some level of sexual tension.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Outliers don't count!!!  When I participate in these kinds of threads, I am speaking more on the whole than exceptions to the rules!  I am not making "personal" comments about anyone's friendships.  I'm trying to have a real honest discussion about the matter is all.  I'm sick of phonies.
> ...



I'm talking about people who will make claims such as "they could never be attracted to their friends."  I am calling bullshit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



It can be done if you aren't too close to the person, maybe.  It would be difficult to maintain a platonic relationship with a person you felt attracted to.  Usually friendships develop because there is something about the person you find "attractive."  This is why it is more difficult for men and women to remain platonic than say two women or two men (heterosexuals of course).


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You studies prove in general most men but there are some men that do not behave that way.

I do apologize that you are a cynical individual that can not believe a man can be this way, and I do not need your approval either.

I have stated my stance on this and you can accept it or not but to keep on and on about it because you can not accept it is not my problem!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You are just arguing against hard science and biological facts.  No judgment is needed.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The studies don't prove Bruce wrong.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am calling your comments bullshit. I can tell my male friends when they ask how they are looking that they look proper, so am I sexually attracted to them?

From your comments I must be!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



I'm not necessarily talking about "behavior."  You can have feelings and never act upon them.  That certainly doesn't mean the thoughts don't cross your mind.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



No, I am being told by someone that has had bad relationships in her life that all men are dogs, and can not be trusted. ( That is the opinion I have of you from the many responses I have read of yours! )


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Are you bisexual???  WTF?    If you are not attracted to MEN, then your statement makes no sense.  

So you are claiming that you never have had a sexual feeling or thought about any of your female friends throughout your lifetime?  Goodness!  You are a fucking saint.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Where do you get the idea that I've had bad relationships?  You know what?  Never mind.  Who cares?  

You are making an outrageous claim here.  That is all.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

I guess Mr. Bruce T. Laney is a "special" as he has no sexual feelings towards women he finds attractive.  Lol.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Any man that does not act in the way that Chris believe they should act does not exist...

Just my opinion and Chris is the hardcore poster that will not accept anything I write because she has never met a man that is not a dog!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sexual attraction doesn't make you a dog.  It makes you a normal male.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why are you making it sound as if being attracted to someone of the opposite sex is a bad thing?  It's completely normal that it would be difficult for men and women to be "just friends" if they find one another attractive.  That is just biology.  Sorry if it upsets you so much.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Wow, and what have you been doing?

You can dish out the insults and innuendo's all you want but I can not come back with one of my own?

You have been calling me a phony and claiming I am a dog in every response to me...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I guess Mr. Bruce T. Laney is a "special" as he has no sexual feelings towards women he finds attractive.  Lol.



Go fuck yourself you worthless bitch!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



What it is you are one that can not accept someone answer because if it does not subscribe to your thought process then that person is a phony!

Now go fuck yourself!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Relax, she's skewering your pickle and testing your voracity, you don't feel like a phony, that's the end of it on your side.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well, to be fair, you too are making outrageous claims against Bruce.  You can't tell him how he thinks just because a study indicated that many men do this, that or the other.  I'm wondering why you get these bees in your bonnet whereby you start almost stalking people, telling them what they think and disbelieving what they tell you. It's quite offensive, when you become like a dog with a bone, imho.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



It's not a thought process.  It's a fact.  Men and women (heterosexuals) are going to be sexually attracted to one another.  If you find someone attractive and strike up a friendship and find you really like that person, that is going to accentuate those feelings.  If you develop a very close relationship, then that is even making the odds greater that there will be some kind of intimate physical contact between the two.  Just biological facts.    If these feelings were nonexistent or even RARE, then we wouldn't be getting together and reproducing.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Nope, just trying to get people to have an honest discussion instead of trying to make themselves sound special or like they don't experience these normal human feelings and emotions.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Okay.  Just what about any of my statements do you disagree with and why?  What is "phony" about them.  Please quote the posts you take issue with.  TYIA.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, you're just being a bitch about this and if I do not act the way you believe I should then I must be a phony.

So come out and call me a damn phony and I will call you a clueless bitch!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Now now.  No need to throw a temper tantrum.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You are simply doing that thing you do a lot, telling people they really think so and so because you say so. It's very silly and offensive and I don't know why you do this. It's like you can't stop posting about a subject until everyone has submitted to your way of thinking. It's bizarre, and I'm not going to comment any further as I can't be bothered to correspond with someone so mistrustful and dogmatic.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Nope.  I'm just stating the biological facts.  You want to argue against them and claim that you don't have feelings of sexual attraction towards females that you find attractive?  Ridiculous.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



The part that you believe all men and it is not all men but a good majority of men think that way. Also there are women that act like the men you are writing about but I bet you believe no woman can act that way,right?

You are so hardcore on the thought that no man can be friends without being attracted to their female friend which tell me that you never had any real male friends or you believe they are all attracted to you, which I really doubt!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



No need for name calling.    Let's try to keep this a civil discussion if at all possible.  

Now, you claim that you can be "just friends" with females that you find attractive.  I am just calling bullshit on that claim.  Nothing personal of course.  I don't know anything about you, so calm down.  It's just a discussion about friendships.  No reason to freak.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Wow, from the poster that called me a phony?

Taunt me and call me a liar and not want to tell me not to throw a temper tantrum when you have been doing it!

Pot nice to meet you my name is fucking Kettle!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



In general, I am right.  Do you disagree with that?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Quit crying like a baby and have a discussion like an adult.  You made a claim that is just generally not the case when it comes to men and women.  I posted a link to a valid scientific study that validates my claims and you are going off like a child.  Just calm down.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Keep it civil?

You are the one that called me a phony, and a Lair you pathetic excuse of human waste!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

If someone acts like they want to be your friend, talks to you every day then stops, but makes excuses

They are not your friend.... even if they won't admit it.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly is very inuitive. ChrisL loves Bonzi topics. Bruce is not the only one, fuck the study.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Of course, this might be different between older people who don't have much of a "sex drive" anymore.  

What about men and women in their 20s?  Do you think it is more of a challenge for a man and a woman in their 20s who are mutually attracted to maintain a platonic friendship?  Do you think it would be more likely that their "friendship" would develop into something more, or at least involve some level of intimacy?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



In general, in general, in general...

No, you are claiming every man in the whole world and not just in general, so do not move the filed goals, and stick to your opinion that NO man can have a friendship with a woman without thinking about sex.

Also I bet you are one of those that think every man want you, right?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


 
As long as one of them is gay


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



No.  I'm claiming for "most" heterosexuals.  That is what "generally speaking" means.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

I think someone has a physical or romantic emotional attracting in EVERY male/female friendship
I would say EXCEPT for the gay female/male or gay male/female - but even then.......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Tilly is very inuitive. ChrisL loves Bonzi topics. Bruce is not the only one, fuck the study.



Get an education before you try to participate in topics that are way over your tiny pea brain.    Stick with being a "wigger."


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



I don't want to read all those and I don't have to.

 In the past, when I was single and all, I met plenty of women that were sexy and available that I would't touch with a ten foot pole.  It's not unheard of in other words.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think someone has a physical or romantic emotional attracting in EVERY male/female friendship
> I would say EXCEPT for the gay female/male or gay male/female - but even then.......



I would agree with that.  Most often there is going to be some level of sexual or intimate feelings/gestures/etc.  To deny that is to deny biological instincts!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't care anymore what you believe.

You already called me a phony and a liar so why should I even respond to a woman that is set in her mind that every man in the world want to have sex with their friends?

You do not like the damn answers, and I am not going to play this stupid asinine game anymore with you!

You're a worthless twit!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Or they wouldn't allow you to touch them with a ten foot pole is probably more the reality of the situation.  Lol.    I'm sure you aren't half the stud you think you are.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone has a physical or romantic emotional attracting in EVERY male/female friendship
> ...



Then you never had a real friend from the opposite sex!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Like I said, the only differentiation between friends and lovers is the physical or romantic attraction/feeling.

The only way to have that is for both parties to have ZERO interest in that sex.

A gay man and a gay woman likely could be friends.
A straight woman and a straight woman
A straight man and a straight man


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Wow, and the insults keep flowing.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> If someone acts like they want to be your friend, talks to you every day then stops, but makes excuses
> 
> They are not your friend.... even if they won't admit it.


Yea well friendship is a 2 way street innit? There could be 7, 000 reasons. They coulda expected the other person 2 talk first. Etc etc. Thats a weak barometer. How about are they there for ya when like, your best friend dies or something, and not small shit like that other shit?


----------



## Spinster (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> What would your definition be of a "friend"?
> Do you have many "real friends"?
> 
> Do you think friendship means different things to different people?
> Do you think it's possible for men/women to be friends without one being a "little more interested" than the other?



A friend is someone that can be trusted and is committed to you from the standpoint they only want good for you. This type of friend isn't self-serving and puts your well being above their own. It is rare to find this level of friends. If you've found one such friend, you're fortunate. These are usually lifetime friendships. Most definitely men and women can have this type of friend, and is like that of a sibling. The secret of this type of friendship is in the "selection" process which must be done very carefully. We don't usually select these people, but rather it simply happens because it's a perfect fit.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well, your methods leave a lot to be desired.  Who is going to want to answer your questions at all, if all you do is attempt to harass them, insult them, and call them liars?  
And, btw, you can't extrapolate the findings of a study to every man you come accross.  You do realise that the study indicates that NOT ALL men are the same? Although Why anyone needs a study to tell that is anyone's guess.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
harder to have when you are attractive...  no?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...





Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Ha ha!  Funny!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am not gay and neither is she.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

A friend is someone that accepts you as you are, is not pushy, and flows naturally
Hard to find, just like a mate

I don't want a friend to lean on - I just want a person that likes me for who I am.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, and please write that I am a phony while at it!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


 
She probably wants you


----------



## G.T. (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly is very inuitive. ChrisL loves Bonzi topics. Bruce is not the only one, fuck the study.
> ...


Saying stuff like this just shrinks you. No tact, just wretch.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Bruce isn't a generality or a stat, and you asked for his experience then promptly insult him and call him a liar. And we're  not even in the flame zone.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

It doesn't even have to be sex.  Just a "special" relationship.  Emotional intimacy with the opposite sex is also beyond friendship


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What happen to let keep this civil?

Right, your civil is being a bitch about everything and if someone disagree with you then they're a phony!

Welcome to iggy you bitch!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm getting all nasty in the FZ today - I guess they are ignoring me


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Chris you are a gem.  You can get under anyone's skin!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



A platonic friendship is possible between men and women . . . but I think in most cases that is going to be extremely difficult for one or even both.  

*The study:* It may sound stereotypical, but men do have sex on the mind. Researchers at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology surveyed 308 heterosexual undergrad students between the ages of 18 and 30, asking them about their friendships, sexual attractions and experiences with misread social signals.

The result was that men commonly overperceived sexual interest from women, with the female participants saying they'd had their friendly actions misunderstood by men about 3.5 times over the past year on average. On the flip side, women reported underperceiving sexual interest from men, although markedly less so.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



She's in iggy and no more of that stuff!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, certainly not anymore..  .. You ever consider that not every man wants to jump your bones, your issue with Bruce has more to do with you than him.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > If someone acts like they want to be your friend, talks to you every day then stops, but makes excuses
> ...


The problem with most friends is they are too needy of your time. Drives me nuts.  I like friends that you can ignore for months at a time


----------



## Spinster (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Having friends is too much work it always seems they ask way more of me than I ask of them
> ...



Then those aren't true friendships, but rather like acquaintences. People confuse the two terms, I believe.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chris you are a gem.  You can get under anyone's skin!



It's so easy!  Takes minimal effort on my part.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I don't know what that has to do with the subject.  Generally speaking, it is difficult for men and women (who find each other attractive) to keep it strictly platonic.  Those are just the facts.  Do you want to argue with biology?  Go ahead.  Bring it.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sounds like a good idea.  I can't stand it when she goes off like this. It's a pity, because when she's in 'normal' mode, she writes some really good posts.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chris you are a gem.  You can get under anyone's skin!



It's especially easy when dealing with a bunch of crazy people too!


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Chris you are a gem.  You can get under anyone's skin!
> ...


Interesting that you think that is such a worthy achievement.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Are you claiming that my posts are false?  That is ABNORMAL for men and women to be sexually attracted to one another?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I'm saying that it isn't.  It's easy with the nutbags who frequent the forum.  Lol.  Like taking candy from a babe.  *sigh*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Like I said, the only differentiation between friends and lovers is the physical or romantic attraction/feeling.
> 
> The only way to have that is for both parties to have ZERO interest in that sex.
> 
> ...



Of course, if one of the parties involved in the friendship is gay, it is going to be a completely different situation.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

I stand by my claim that it is difficult for heterosexual men and women to maintain a strictly platonic friendship if they find one another attractive - or - if one finds the other one attractive.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Did I say that?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Well then, why don't you tell me what it is that you disagree with.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Tilly is very inuitive. ChrisL loves Bonzi topics. Bruce is not the only one, fuck the study.


 
Because she is real and puts her thoughts out there - instead of the BS that goes on over at the FZ.... but the FZ will be what it should be - a place to call people out for what they really are....


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I stand by my claim that it is difficult for heterosexual men and women to maintain a strictly platonic friendship if they find one another attractive - or - if one finds the other one attractive.


But you're insisting Bruce is a liar because he has no trouble doing so.  You don't seem to know how to apply study findings and your overwhelming tendency to fit people into boxes and call them liars is childish and ignorant. That's it I'm done here, and you've ruined an interesting thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I stand by my claim that it is difficult for heterosexual men and women to maintain a strictly platonic friendship if they find one another attractive - or - if one finds the other one attractive.
> ...



I'm quite sure he is lying.  If not, then he is probably gay.  

Okay, bye.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Dear G-d, I've done that already, and now I'm finished with this 'debate'.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly is very inuitive. ChrisL loves Bonzi topics. Bruce is not the only one, fuck the study.
> ...


You oddly seem to think you are proving something. Go for it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope, this thread turned tedious, I'm running away before I get mean and nasty, plus I can't believe I'm up this late....it has been interesting to watch you set rules for others and be unrestrained yourself though. Thanks for the entertainment..


----------



## Spinster (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, the only differentiation between friends and lovers is the physical or romantic attraction/feeling.
> ...



You don't have to be gay to have a sibling-like relationship with someone of the opposite sex. Sorry you've missed out on this type of friendship, but they can and do exist. Not everything is about you, Chris, and has to be extrapolated as sexual. Get over yourself! Until you do you'll never experience the joy of friendship with the opposite sex.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly is very inuitive. ChrisL loves Bonzi topics. Bruce is not the only one, fuck the study.
> ...



Aww.  Thanks Bonz!


----------



## Tilly (Jan 8, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Lol. Couldn't agree more. Hate getting nasty, trying to cut down


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


 
I know you'll be after me but you would not be you if you didn't!  No problem!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I'm posting the facts.  Now, what is it that you disagree with about what I've posted.  I say that men and women who are heterosexual and who find one another attractive (or even if that is one-sided), it is going to make platonic friendship difficult.  

Apparently, you disagree with this.  Why and which part?  Try to behave like a grownup now.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

Um when people post here is really is all about them. 
I mean, we are supposed to be ourselves right?
If you don't like Chris for who she is, don't talk to her


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Having friends is too much work it always seems they ask way more of me than I ask of them
> ...


Those aren't friends 

Those are acquaintances.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

I like to hear from everyone on here - but if you are going to be upset over typed words on a message board, YOU are the on with problems!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, there is no need to be nasty.  You can tell me what you disagree and why you disagree with it.  Simple.  Keep your cool, and don't let yourself get all emotional.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Bruce save yourself some time and don't listen to her bullshit.

Nurse Ratchet gives chrisl privileges every once in a while and she uses the internet to troll those who are not in lock-down.

Perhaps you have read chrisl's book you know the one entitled, "How to Fuck Up a Wet Dream", yea that one where she has her head shot emblazoned on the cover.

BTW friendship is defined by the facts and circumstances surrounding the meetup of two or more people.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Only if I disagree with you about something.  That's why I'm here!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > What would your definition be of a "friend"?
> ...


Platonic relationships are usually involuntary for the male.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Tilly, you are quite impressive, nice getting to know you, thanks.

I'm actually off to bed, dang, I can't believe this..


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

I will admit Chris has gotten under my skin also in the past (and she may again) - but that is on me, not her.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
Mudwhistle  - I do love you!  (.. as an acquaintance of course!)


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

I think Mr. Bruce Laney is not being completely honest.  If he is a heterosexual man and finds a lady friend to be attractive, likes her personality, goes to her for emotional support, etc., it is only natural that intimacy and feelings beyond friendship will tend to develop.  Now, if you keep that "friendship" to a more "acquaintance type" of level, that is something else.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Are you gay?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Someone who accepts ya no matter what and doesnt sit being judgey judgey all of the time. Someone who has your back no matter what, as well- and you can not-talk for 5 years and its still legit. Someone who doesnt flip dimes and bounce at the drop of a hat or because of a sudden miscommunication. Who doesnt expect expect expect, just enjoys.


 
someone who wants to talk to you ever day, can't wait to talk to you - if you are last in line, you are not a friend


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > If someone acts like they want to be your friend, talks to you every day then stops, but makes excuses
> ...


 
You can't be a friend if you are not real with yourself and willing to admit things.
Someone that lies to themselves is still a liar.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


 
I'm being real... some people just are unable to do it... because they are too busy lying to themselves... and hiding in fantasies


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Very true.  I don't know why people are getting so angry and defensive about this topic.  It's totally natural for men and women who like each other and find each other attractive to develop feelings beyond friendship for one another.  Not only is it natural, it is very, very common.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

I have to admit that since I've been married  I haven't  had any close friends.

Oh, and I've never had a female friend that was attractive yet I had no attractions for her. Face up to your humanity. It's okay to be sexually attracted to someone and not act on it. Sometimes that makes the friendship better.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > If someone acts like they want to be your friend, talks to you every day then stops, but makes excuses
> ...


 
Not To You ....... means something to SOME people.....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> I have to admit that since I've been married  I haven't  had any close friends.
> 
> Oh, and I've never had a female friend that was attractive yet I had no attractions for her. Face up to your humanity. It's okay to be sexually attracted to someone and not act on it. Sometimes that makes the friendship better.


 
dunno... depends on your commitment to your marriage, the health of your marriage and your will power.
seems like it's "tempting fate" to me....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



That's why a lot of people join these forums, so that they can live vicariously through the internet and try to be someone that they really are not.  You see it over and over and over around here.  It's a very odd phenomenon that a person can't even be honest with him or herself, especially when it comes to a simple biological fact like heterosexual sexual attraction to the opposite sex.  Oy.  You would think I was promoting genocide or something!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2016)

I like being what I am.  I am more phony in real life!  How ironic....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I like being what I am.  I am more phony in real life!  How ironic....



I like honesty.  It is a very important quality in a person for me.  As soon as I find out a person is dishonest in some way, I am completely turned off to having a relationship of any kind with said person.  I am very much a "self protective" and proactive person.  I avoid certain _types _of people.    I feel as if I've already met them, I already know what they're about.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that since I've been married  I haven't  had any close friends.
> ...


Well, if you don't want to test your resolve you could always refuse to make any friends. At this point perhaps the aggravation just isn't  worth it anymore. I think that if a couple is truly happy they don't  need friends anyway. They prefer each others company.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Totally disagree with that. Being happy with each other has nothing to do with having friends outside of the relationship.


----------



## Spinster (Jan 8, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
Well, if you don't want to test your resolve you could always refuse to make any friends. At this point perhaps the aggravation just isn't  worth it anymore. I think that if a couple is truly happy they don't  need friends anyway. They prefer each others company.[/QUOTE]

Agree, however, even if a couple is extremely happy, friendships can and do happen, they just aren't the main focus. Friendships, given that scenario, are secondary to the couple's.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Depends on the friends.

If a woman is always friends with lots of men obviously she doesn't  get everything she needs from her husband or spouse. Their friends are just fillers for whatever the spouse may be lacking, be it conversation  or mutual experiences. Men will settle for sex or an attractive  wife, but women like the whole package.....much more than men. Perhaps this is because women are usually less superficial.

I know I'm exposing my bias a little.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Now that you have qualified your statements I agree somewhat. Being gregarious and friendly is an aspect of what a person may be. To squelch that because of a relationship or marriage is unhealthy and would lead to a great deal of discord. The freedom to be brings a person closer to the relationship in my experience.


----------



## Spinster (Jan 8, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Really? Much LESS superficial? Boy, are you ever deceived by women, or just trolling for support.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> What would your definition be of a "friend"?
> Do you have many "real friends"?
> 
> Do you think friendship means different things to different people?
> Do you think it's possible for men/women to be friends without one being a "little more interested" than the other?


A true friend is someone who is there for you if you need them to be. They care about your cares.

I have one good/close friend plus one good acquaintance who _almost _qualifies when compared to the close friend. The rest are all I need for them to be and that is distant acquaintances. I have never wanted more than one or two close friendships at a time. I don't want the responsibility that goes with that as I prefer spending the majority of my time with my very closest friend -myself.

I do think it is possible for men and women to be friends without one being a "little more interested" but I have personally never experienced it. lol

_"Do you think friendship means different things to different people?"_

I don't know.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Spinster said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


I was speaking on average.

I have met tons of superficial  women. Women with the emotional capacity  of a teaspoon. But men tend to be that way much more often. As a matter of fact, in Texas, it's considered an asset.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 8, 2016)

My final comment on this thread:

Anyone that claim that no one can have a friendship with a female without the man being attracted to them tell me so much about the individual that making that comment.

They most likely believe every man that look their way and give them a smirk that they mistake as a smile meaning the man is interested in them in a sexual way when it could actually mean the man is just being kind and polite after the woman stood there staring at them until the man looked their way.

I know how dare I write something like that when every straight man should be wanting to rip their clothes off and want sexual favors from them.

Also using a study that make it clear most men in general think one way is not helping the argument with me. The fact still remain that some men do not act that way and they're not gay nor is the sexual life dead either.

I know how dare I write something like that!

Also when someone write the man must be gay then tell me how shallow the individual is, and most likely believe that if a man does not find them attractive and not want to have sex with them then it mean they must be gay, but what they might not understand is that the man may find them to be worthless twits not worth the time to even strike up a conversation.

I know how dare I write something like that!

As for my friend and why there is no sexual chemistry is because she is my friend and to be my friend mean you have to be someone I trust with my life, and I would die for you and she is as nuts as I am in real life.

I do not care if Chris L. accepts this nor do I care if Bonzi accepts it either. If the two of you want to write the guy has to be gay then it tell me the type of individual you are and how shallow the two of you are.

The two of you can respond to you are blue in the face and call me on what I wrote but the reality is neither of you know me and to imply someone a phony and liar like Chris L. did is total bullshit on her part.

Also telling someone that they should stay civil toward her after the countless of times she implied that the person is a phony and liar is like me telling someone to be civil after I write that they are a worthless bitch, and there is no civility left.

So let me wrap this up with this:

1. A man can be friends with a female without any sexual attraction and those that say that is not true are shallow individuals that have no opposite sex friends.

2. If a man is this way they are not gay and those that make that claim are no different then those men that call a woman a lesbian when the woman rejects them in life.

3. If you want civility then don't imply someone is a phony or a liar or gay, and if you do the civility is out of the window, and you caused it and not the other poster.

That is it, and I will not respond further in this thread nor anymore of Bonzi threads and I am sure she will write that it is not great loss but making it clear I am done with the mean girl bullshit on this site...


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> My final comment on this thread:
> 
> Anyone that claim that no one can have a friendship with a female without the man being attracted to them tell me so much about the individual that making that comment.
> 
> ...


You have good things to say don't let chrisl and her cray cray shit get to ya. She is on a mission to populate her otherwise empty and desolate quadrant in lock down.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



In some cases, absolutely.  I think your spouse should be where you go for your emotional support and needs.  Why would you have to go outside your marriage for emotional support and needs?  Perhaps some people are happy or content with such relationships.  I have a friend (recently divorced, mind you - lol), who used to vacation separately from her husband (he would go on vacation with his friends/she with her friends).  Their relationship always seemed like more of a partnership?  If you know what I mean.  I guess in that type of situation, you would need to have your friends for emotional support and they would be a very important part of your life.  However, my friend ended up cheating on her husband with one of their MUTUAL friends (who was also married).  Her husband divorced her and got custody of the kiddies!  I was like, wow, are you dumb.  She didn't even have to work.  Her hubby paid all the bills.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> My final comment on this thread:
> 
> Anyone that claim that no one can have a friendship with a female without the man being attracted to them tell me so much about the individual that making that comment.
> 
> ...


Instead of writing all of the above....just use an appropriate illustration or photo to say what you mean.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> My final comment on this thread:
> 
> Anyone that claim that no one can have a friendship with a female without the man being attracted to them tell me so much about the individual that making that comment.
> 
> ...



My comments are supported by the statistics and biological norms.  Sorry.    No need to be a drama queen though.  Geez.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> My final comment on this thread:
> 
> Anyone that claim that no one can have a friendship with a female without the man being attracted to them tell me so much about the individual that making that comment.
> 
> ...



Sexual attraction and fantasies are normal.  They do not mean you are "shallow" or anything else.  It is normal human behavior and instincts.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Normally, people don't really have much "control" over WHO they are attracted to.    It has nothing to DO with being shallow.  Lol.  I never said you had to ACT upon it.  I said that heterosexual men and women who develop friendships and find one another attractive are going to have a difficult time with keeping things platonic if they have more of a friendship level than acquaintance.  

This is normal heterosexual instinctual biological reproductive behavior in action.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> My final comment on this thread:
> 
> Anyone that claim that no one can have a friendship with a female without the man being attracted to them tell me so much about the individual that making that comment.
> 
> ...



Mud was the one who asked if you were gay.  Lol.   

I think a man CAN be friends with a female that he does not find attractive.  Men are visual creatures and yes, they are going to think of a female they find attractive in a sexual manner if they are heterosexual.  That is just biological sex drive in men.  Totally normal.    Nothing to feel ashamed about.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Guy is totally being less than honest.    Come on guy!  Who do you think you're fooling?    Certainly not moi.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

Let us look at yet this honestly now.  If the woman is fat, old, unattractive, then you may be able to maintain a close platonic friendship with her.  If you find the woman attractive, you are going to make things very difficult for yourself though, guys!  

You can see it happen even in the case of "acquaintances."  Don't know if some of you are old and out of touch or live under a rock or something?  However, the male/female close friendship (without fucking eventually) is not really the norm.  In many instances, the man will have ulterior motives for wanting to develop a friendship with a woman too.  Sometimes it might be the woman who is looking for something more out of the relationship too.  It just depends on who is finding who attractive.  If both find one another attractive, chances are there is going to be some level of sexual tension in this "friendship."  

If that is something you want to deal with, and something you are honest about to your spouse or SO and your spouse or SO is okay with you spending time with this person, then I guess it's no big deal.  This isn't to say that everyone would ACT upon these feelings either, but to deny they exist is just beyond silly.  Lol.   

Men Can't Be Friends With (Attractive) Women: The Science


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

To the ladies, have you ever read some of these "self help guides" on the internet for men?    If not, I would suggest that you do that ASAP.    Lol.  These little things can help clue you in to what some men are REALLY thinking.  

Don't be stupid, please.    You just make the rest of us look bad and stupid like you.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> What would your definition be of a "friend"?
> Do you have many "real friends"?
> 
> Do you think friendship means different things to different people?
> Do you think it's possible for men/women to be friends without one being a "little more interested" than the other?


The term "friend" is difficult. So many use that word so freely and it is such a sacred thing to be handing out willynilly.  It's like the word respect. Hard to define, difficult to keep or give, depending on the time and effort taken to give or receive it. 

Friend to me is something bestowed on someone that earns it. And vice versa. Once given, it would take something truly horrific to end it. I have, not counting family, no more friends that I can count on one hand and that includes online. YES, you can have a true friend you have never met face to face. It takes time. It takes sharing. It takes trust. It takes giving freely your spirit and soul to someone who DESERVES that honor.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dogs make perfect friends.


Exactly. I love my dogs. And my cat when I had one. They love you no matter what. Period. And they will never take that friendship away..no matter how horrific you are. They don't care. It's is undying, forever love. True love.


----------



## Spinster (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Hate, absolutely despise, that kind of thinking! Women, that depend on their husband, who "don't have to work" because her "hubby pays all the bills" deserve everything she gets MINUS everything he worked for in his job. Women amaze me with their expectations that he not only owes her to be treated like a princess, the house, his retirement, and the kids. For sitting on her ass??? Really? Women are THE stupidest beings on the planet. Why would anyone engineer their own dependence on someone?


----------



## Dhara (Jan 11, 2016)

I have many good, close friends.  I'm married to my best friend.  I have friends from all over the country.

I consider a friend someone that I have a mutual respect and closeness with.


----------



## Spinster (Jan 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > My final comment on this thread:
> ...



Yep, men are just animals. Bullshit, Chris! Why don't you try posting about something you know about? Oh, that's right, you know zero about anything. Got it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2016)

Spinster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Oh I'm sure YOU probably have no idea what I'm talking about.    Lol.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 14, 2016)

Your friends are the ones raiding the hospital if you get injured.


Then there is secondary friends of course. They are the ones who will come to your funeral if you don't make it.


----------

